

Ask HN: How many projects do you work on at any given time? - kreutz

I was wondering how many projects you guys work on concurrently. I myself am working on 1 personal project and 3 client projects. Is this common?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Too many:

\+ MathsJam "conference" - <http://www.mathsjam.com>

\+ Full-time day job

\+ 90 talks a year

\+ 6 articles a year

\+ Analysing all the routines people sent me

\+ Analysing a new data structure

\+ Developing three web site ideas

------
gdltec
For most of us, yes it is common. Currently, I am working in two blogs,
consulting business (two active clients) and a full-time job as well.

------
makecheck
Usually multitasking 2-3 major development items at work in a given week. 2
personal projects.

------
fezzl
Am I the only one who wants to (and consequently is able to) only work on one
project at any give time?

